# Moritaka Supreme Gyuto Chef's Knife, 270mm , Aogami/Blue Super Carbon Steel



## kitchenpig (Nov 10, 2010)

Just curious, anybody have any experience with a knife like that using in their own kitchen cooking once a week?

Yes, I will keep it dry and oiled.

I wanted to purchase a Takeda Gyuto from Chef knives to go, as per BDL's recomendation, but he also pointed me into this direction.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

A while back I was in on a pass-around at "another forum"- the knife being passed around was a 270mm Moritaka Wa-Gyuto.  The guy that had it before me thinned it a little and resharpened it, so bear in mind I didn't use it in it's stock condition, but I loved it.  The fit and finish was very good (although it was hand picked, so take that with a grain of salt, too).  It was very thin and surprisingly light, but then wa handled knives are a lot lighter.  The Aogami steel takes a wicked edge!  I only had it for a week but I used it at work and at home.  While I haven't purchased one yet it's on my short list of knives I still need.  I've never used a Takeda so I can't make compare the two but the Moritaka is a winner.


----------

